

Ask HN: How do you learn web design? - yangez

I'm constantly amazed with graphically stunning new websites that pop up every day on HN. I'd love to learn the process required to get better at web design from someone who's been there.<p>I know HTML and Photoshop inside out but beautiful designs still elude me. Are there any good books, tutorials, or articles I should get my hands on?
======
divvlr
W3school.com is great of beginners. Youtube is a great way to see development
in action, it really comes together that way. Blogs, I like blogs because you
get the lastest of everything. All you have to do is check the date of the
blog. Find people that you like and follow their blog. Finally, friends, if
you can make friends with a descent developer that you can call when you get
stuck that's the best resource you can have to becoming a good web developer.

Oh and dont forget firebug. Firebug is a tool that allows you to look at the
html, css, and javascript layout of most sites. So if you see a site that you
like and you wonder how they did it. Click the firebug button and it opens up
the layout of the site. Then you can look and learn how they did it. Just
firebug and download it. You can miss it.

I turn to books more as like a dictionary then anything else. Usually, you can
find what you need online for free. Stackoverflow is a good site too.

------
bo_Olean

      Copy Websites.
    
      Copy Layouts.
    
      Copy Pallets/Colors. 
    
      Copy Design.
    
      Copy Grids.
    
      Copy Styles.
    
      Copy Spacing. 
    
      Copy Typography.
    

Slowly learn to replace "copy" with "get inspirations from".

